# Anyone have any luck printing out a pinterest board?



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know how to print it...but if you right click on the board, you can click "save page as" and it will save every picture on that board into wherever you want...like "Documents" or "Pictures". Then, you can look at the pics when you are offline because they are stored on your computer. If you save them in your Pictures area, you can make a folder for each board if you want. If you save in Documents, each will just be labeled as Pinterest and the boards name. 

Note: Clicking to save the whole board page will save all pictures on that board, which includes people's profile pics that may be showing in comment below each pin, unfortunately, but you can delete those after if you want.)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks. Will have to give that a try. Otherwise I'll probably just try to individually save the pictures.


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

You can right click on the page you want and choose print target. You could also use the print screen function on your laptop. I just did it and it worked fine.
-Z


----------

